# Even Dimensions wasn't around this long ago ....



## Tad (Sep 15, 2016)

https://ca.news.yahoo.com/8-000-old-female-figurine-165845474.html

Take a look at that one. While some of the other prehistoric figurines have been argued to show pregnant women, the hanging belly, swollen thighs, and outright cankles of this one really do show a very fat woman, IMO.

So maybe my tastes are just primitive, but I like to think of them as classical!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 15, 2016)

Tad said:


> So maybe my tastes are just primitive, but I like to think of them as classical!



They're also shared by most of the Turkish gentlemen of my acquaintance.


----------



## DianaSSBBW (Sep 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/8-000-old-female-figurine-165845474.html
> 
> Take a look at that one. While some of the other prehistoric figurines have been argued to show pregnant women, the hanging belly, swollen thighs, and outright cankles of this one really do show a very fat woman, IMO.
> 
> So maybe my tastes are just primitive, but I like to think of them as classical!



 I had copied this link to share here on DIM. 
I think that I have shared before, that when I was visiting museums while living in the Netherlands, I came to the conclusion that had I been born in a different era my fat would be happily accepted!


----------



## agouderia (Sep 16, 2016)

Tad said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/8-000-old-female-figurine-165845474.html
> 
> Take a look at that one. While some of the other prehistoric figurines have been argued to show pregnant women, the hanging belly, swollen thighs, and outright cankles of this one really do show a very fat woman, IMO.
> 
> So maybe my tastes are just primitive, but I like to think of them as classical!



Tad - after so many decades of being an FA - are you seriously trying to tell me that it took you this long to become acquainted with the Venus of Willendorf concept ???


----------



## bbwbud (Sep 16, 2016)

What I like is that she appears to be stimulating herself in a way I find enjoyable. My kind of woman!


----------



## dwesterny (Sep 17, 2016)

What if it isn't female?


----------



## agouderia (Sep 17, 2016)

bbwbud said:


> What I like is that she appears to be stimulating herself in a way I find enjoyable. My kind of woman!



She's not a woman, but a deity. And she's not stimulating herself but indicating at her mammary glands in their life and nourishment giving capacity .... which is the actual reason for creating the idol.



dwesterny said:


> What if it isn't female?



Trust me - it is. If it were a male idol, even a fatter one (they do exist) you would see some major priapic action ..... or at least the shadow of a fracture site where the penis used to be.

I think we urgently need a class on "Ancient and Neolithic iconography for beginners' here at Dims!


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Sep 17, 2016)

agouderia said:


> She's not a woman, but a deity.



Seven inches tall, eh? I believe we may have found the earliest known ancestor of Barbie (who is also a deity of a sort). :happy:


----------



## agouderia (Sep 17, 2016)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Seven inches tall, eh? I believe we may have found the earliest known ancestor of Barbie (who is also a deity of a sort). :happy:



Deity maybe not. But Barbie definitely is an icon - as she exactly represents what has been considered the female ideal since the mid 20th century.


----------



## Am Jim (Sep 19, 2016)

agouderia said:


> Trust me - it is. If it were a male idol, even a fatter one (they do exist) you would see some major *priapic* action ..... or at least the shadow of a fracture site where the penis used to be.



I had to look that up, learned something new!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 11, 2017)

Dr. Feelgood said:


> Seven inches tall, eh? I believe we may have found the earliest known ancestor of Barbie (who is also a deity of a sort). :happy:



Doc, I'm sorry to have missed this Thread during my time out. Barbie dolls are Icons in my book. To this day, I look forward to riding a cart thru WalMart and seeing any new Barbies that might be "out". It is a red letter day when I found Wicked Witch Barbie, Cowardly Lion Barbie, Tin Man Barbie, College Cheerleader Barbie (In Afro American or Anglo American) - I got both girls - in several pairs. 

Before I bore you to death (along with 99.9% of adults), I must not overlook finding Dental Hygienist Barbie. And, before I get a reputation for a crazy, old lady - let me remove all doubt. When I got home from that last "find", I called my dentist, and recommended he buy one for each of his office staff. This busy professional now looks at me strangely when I come in his office after chipping off my front tooth (again) from opening beer bottles. 

No wait, one more thing. My Barbies have been moved over from their originally coveted retail space by Monster High Dolls. I was starting to do a slow burn until I noticed the Monster High Doll with two heads. Now I am starting to become intrigued . . . 

Did you miss me? 

M2M


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 12, 2017)

I did indeed miss you! Here's another Barbie for you. A couple of years ago, the dance studio where Mrs. F and I take lessons threw a Halloween party, complete with a costume contest. And the winner was a muscular young man who came as ... Roller Derby Barbie!


----------



## moore2me (Feb 13, 2017)

Doc, The "Roller Derby Barbie Man" - I know that guy! Wasn't he on the faculty at ORU? I think I took one of his correspondence courses I believe the course was in *Animal Science* - specifically *Meat Science *- I never passed tho. 

I am watching the GRAMMIES tonight. I was surprised to see a Barbie commercial during a break. Say, speaking of GRAMMIES, tonight is a personal high for me, I actually recognized about 25% of the presenters.

To change the subject (again), how is the pepper sauce production 
coming? :eat2:


----------



## Fat Molly (Feb 13, 2017)

link didn't work for me in US but I found the article anyway 

https://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/20/science/8000-year-old-statue-turkey.html?_r=0


----------



## quantumbits (Feb 20, 2017)

Tad said:


> https://ca.news.yahoo.com/8-000-old-female-figurine-165845474.html
> 
> Take a look at that one. While some of the other prehistoric figurines have been argued to show pregnant women, the hanging belly, swollen thighs, and outright cankles of this one really do show a very fat woman, IMO.
> 
> So maybe my tastes are just primitive, but I like to think of them as classical!



Fun. Your link is bad. Here's a good one:
http://news.stanford.edu/2016/09/29...000-year-old-goddess-figurine-central-turkey/

So they theorize these figurines don't represent fertility. They represent status. When a person was fat, they were aged and wise. The move away from manual labor was sedentary and--at first--religious. Furthermore, they theorize this represents the point where egalitarian society--or a society where everybody is expected to do equal things--transformed to became stratified and unequal. So essentially the fat person would do religious and civic and other (sedentary) duties, relying on the physical laborers.

When I was younger I thought these figurines represented fertility because they're usually sexy.


----------



## Dr. Feelgood (Feb 20, 2017)

quantumbits said:


> When I was younger I thought these figurines represented fertility because they're usually sexy.



So did I. Now that I'm older and more cynical, I suspect they represented porn.


----------



## bigmac (Feb 21, 2017)

_Aside from oddly small hands and feet, it reflects a good and pragmatic knowledge of the human body, _

http://news.stanford.edu/2016/09/29...000-year-old-goddess-figurine-central-turkey/


Indicates that this a representation of a woman or women who actually existed and not just a fantasy. Looks like SSBBWs have been around for a long time.

She actually looks a lot like a couple of women I've known.


----------



## FatAndProud (Feb 22, 2017)

I love when a man treats me as a Goddess. :wubu:


----------



## Tracii (Feb 23, 2017)

Very interesting and yeah goddess is about right LOLOL.


----------

